# Everyone here is my hero



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi,
My name is Dave and all this time, I thought that I was the only one of a few that that has this addiction. i have been checking your post's and veiwing your creations for awhile now. You people are my heros! I hope you don't mind if i attempt to duplicate some of your projects. What a wealth of creativity and inspiration you all have shared.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

howdy bloodhound!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Howdy, I feel the same way.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hero's huh....I knew I looked good in red tights! lol

Welcome aboard!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. I too thought I was the only one who thought of Halloween 24/7. I thought I was the only one who was building, or thinking of new props or displays while sitting in a movie or at a restaurant or even at a funeral. (Gee, I wonder what they are gonna do with that coffin after he gets cremated..LOL.) Anyway, YOU ARE NOT ALONE.....you're one of us. Welcome home.....we've been waiting for you!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome, Bloodhound. I agree there is some amazing artwork on here. Can't wait to see what you create now that you've been inspired!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hero's? NO. Aquaman was a hero. He could talk to the fishes. What can we do?

Welcome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello &welcome--- i talk to myself does that count


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome and steal away all the ideas you want! Be sure to keep us updated on what you create!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bloodhound!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
I aint no hero...
You should see me in tights
Scary at its best...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Bloodhound. And remember if you can't find the ansewer to your problem, just ask. There is years of info here and all the insporation you will ever need.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You'll get alot of ideas from these guys.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howyd and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, thank you. Im damn glad to know that Im somebody's hero! I useually get told Im a moron, or that Im retarded, or stupid. It sure is nice for something positive to come out of being this wierd!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Beg Borrow or Steal.. haha
slimy we bring fishes back to life
welcome Bloodhound 
Hope to see you works soon


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome feed your need


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome to the forum bloodhound


----------

